# Smokin' hot!!



## VioletB (Sep 12, 2007)

deleted..


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 12, 2007)

I love your hair! How'd you get that poof? Great tut!


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

You look hot. Great make up, fab hair and perfect brows!
definately smokin!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Great tut indeed. Your instructions are easy to follow as well as your pix. I like this color combination ~ looks 'smokin' hot' on you!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 12, 2007)

Great job!  Love the tut.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2007)

I love your brows!! How do you do them?


----------



## frocher (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it!  You look gorgeous, thanks for posting the tut.


----------



## VioletB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I love your brows!! How do you do them?_

 

Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I overplucked in high school and what little I have are really blond (I have naturally blond hair, it's obvious by my lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I take a cheap covergirl pencil and a little smashbox brow powder and pretty much draw them on.  (I don't care if it looks cheap or clownish as some people think!)  But it took me years to finally find a shape I am pleased with.. I am glad you like them.


----------



## MACisME (Sep 12, 2007)

i looove ur hair and ur eyebrow shape is wonderful.. if only i were able to do that.


----------



## sassychix (Sep 12, 2007)

gorgeous!! definitely smokin hot!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2007)

This is hot. You really need to post a hair tutorial.


----------



## user79 (Sep 13, 2007)

Great tutorial and you were super thorough!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## VioletB (Sep 16, 2007)

PS yes there is a stain on my shirt.  I purposely wear that shirt for makeup cuz it's old.  Sorry I didn't change my clothes for the pictures.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! amazing tut and I love ur hair!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2007)

Great tut.  You made it look so easy to follow.  I love your hair.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 17, 2007)

Great tutorial.  I use those sponge applicators occasionally too.  They do pickup a lot of pigment.


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm in LOVE with your hair! lovely! and your makeup is fantastic


----------



## Anita (Sep 18, 2007)

I love it! Also, please share how you do your hair at the crown....Do you backcomb with a special comb? Do you put something at the roots? I must know please....thanks!


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a great tutorial!!!  I absolutely love your hair.  Would you mind doing a tutorial on how to get it to look this way?


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

I love your hair and I think you have amazing eyebrows.  The makeup is gorgeous too you get two thumbs up from me.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 26, 2007)

You are absolutely smashing!!! This tutorial is smokin hot!! Thanks for sharing girlie! Can't wait to see more from you and your adorable hair!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 26, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## breathless (Sep 27, 2007)

awesome! i love this!


----------



## firemagician (Sep 30, 2007)

amazing look and WHAT a STUNNING pouf!!! you should do that tut as well


----------



## poocatgrrl (Oct 1, 2007)

Great make-up!  and another request (demand? lol!) for info on how you did your hair?  How did you get the poof? 

Please don't ignore our pleas for hair info!!  heh!


----------



## entipy (Oct 1, 2007)

Great tut!! I love your hair!


----------



## VioletB (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are all so nice.. and I won't ignore your cries.. someday I will do a tutorial.  I think it's funny because that was like a bad hair day for me but thank you all!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2007)

how you get yo hair like dat gurl?
you look so f*cking awesome


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 30, 2007)

i agree w/ everyone.. your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! and the makeup too!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 2, 2007)

You look sooo good!! I love your hair!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 4, 2007)

I loooooooove it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now if you did a tutorial on how you do your brows and how you tease the hair, you'd be my absolute idol!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

love it!


----------



## Ms.Maybelline (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice hair!


----------



## VioletB (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL this is awesome that you all said this nice stuff.. I can't believe people are still looking at this!  My hair doesn't have any more blonde in it now!  I will do a tutorial some day..  Next year.  LOL after christmas maybe.


----------



## clamster (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_This is hot. You really need to post a hair tutorial._

 
AGREE!


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 28, 2008)

love this tut!! looks perfect for a night out. 
(and i also love the hair too!)


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 28, 2008)

it looks so beautiful on you but i can never pull it off. i'll look like i got punched in the eye or something lol


----------



## 5_mac_love (Feb 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! has anyone ever told you, you look like katie holmes? only sexier of course!!! lol!!! your makeup and hair kick ass!!!


----------



## Lucky13~ (Feb 28, 2008)

you are gorgeous! :]


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

amazing hair!!! i love your hair how did you do that?

and i absolutely love your brows, i draw brows poorly..


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

*Fabolous! *And you look so great, your hair is perfect.


----------

